
Ask HN: Any other email that does “Send as alternate” like Gmail? - akulbe
The one thing that keeps me on Gmail is I have a single account (G Suite for Business) and I pull in all the email from all my other domains to there.<p>Then when I respond, I can send as $OTHER_DOMAIN.<p>I&#x27;m just wondering if any of the other email servers and&#x2F;or email turnkey solutions support that ?
======
DrScump
What email client _doesn 't_ do this? I was using this feature in Forte Agent
20 years ago.

Even the basic Samsung Email app on Android supports this.

~~~
akulbe
I'm not a professional email administrator, but I thought this was more than
just a function of the client, but you had to configure things on the back end
too?

When you set it up in Gmail, it doesn't just let you add an alias and call it
good. You still have to go to the source account settings and authorize your
primary account to be able to send from alternate(s).

~~~
DrScump
Since each email you send requires a login through your outgoing client (e.g.
SMTP), your emailer has to know the server address, security type (e.g. TLS),
etc.

Most clients configure this the first time you try to send vis that server and
store the credentials for future use. You only need change these settings if
your server credentials change..

